# Vintage Pro Line Point Blank



## CoyoteBuster700 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi all, just joined the forum and wanted to get all the info I could about my old bow. Its a '70s model (I believe) Pro Line Point Blank Draw weight is 60-80lbs (although when I put it on a draw scale scale It broke over at 85lbs), draw length is 30, string length is 61, and the let-off is 65%. It has Two cams and the finish is *OLD* Mossy oak. The overall length of the bow (cam to cam) is 42 inches. I love the bow, and will probably never get rid of it. It outshoots all of my friends newer bows, and I make fun of them. The only complaint I have about it is that when I release it, it sounds like i snapped a banjo in half lol. Any info, specifications, or opinions are welcomed. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sparky360 (Feb 7, 2010)

Proline had a point blank come out in 1990ish. They may have had a earlier model. I am only 33, so that limits how far back I can go.


----------



## whackadeer (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a point blank in the 80's I wish I had never got rid of if. Shot 3D, leagues etc and won a lot of trophies and ribbons. Took some deer too. Best shooter I ever had.


----------



## tylo_g5 (Mar 23, 2011)

Was Nathan brooks first comp bow, maybe he could give you a little insight on it? "Nathan experimented with a number of archery setups before he settled on his first “real” bow, a Proline Point Blank"


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

String is probably stretched. When that happens draw weight goes up. Twist it to shorten. Good luck.


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

eaglecaps said:


> String is probably stretched. When that happens draw weight goes up. Twist it to shorten. Good luck.


The Point Blank had a 15# draw weight range so if it's 85#it's due to string stretch.
Might be better to replace the string depending how old it is.
If it is a fast-flight bow it was made in 1989 or later.
Good Luck


----------

